# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  لغز سيدة القطار(قصة غامضة على أجزاء)

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اول شي هذي قصه عجبتني نقلتها لكم من احد المنتديات* 

*كاتبتها اسمها (بوح القلم  ام ماجد )**لغز سيدة القطار


 
الجزء الأول

لم تكن تعلم مرام بأن ما حدث معها في القطار سيُغير مجرى حياتهاوسيكون السبب 
في وجودها بالمصحة النفسية ، لونها الشاحب ونحول جسدها يوحيان لكل من يراها
بأنها مصابة بمرض نفسي،غرفتها مليئة بالكتب وها هي الآن تجلس وراء مكتبها تقرأ القصة تلو القصة
ثم تعود لتحمل ورقة وتكتب ثم تمزق ما كتبته.

لنعود معا بالذاكرة الى الوراء حين كانت مرام طالبة جامعية في سنتها الأخيرة 
تسكن منزلا قريبا جدا من محطة القطار تشاهده كل ليلة ،تسمع هديره قبل النوم 
وتستيقظ على صوت صفيره كل صباح.

تسكن في ضواحي المدينة تخصصها علم نفس من أحب هواياتها الكتابة وقرأة القصص البوليسية.
تستقل مرام القطار كل يوم ذهابا الي المدينة حيث كليتها
تجلس بنفس المكان تحمل كاتبها تارة تقرأه وتارة أخرى تنظر عبر النافذة لتشاهد المناظر الخلابة 
التي تزداد جمالا في فصل الربيع حتى باتت معروفة لدى الجميع باسم(صاحبة الكتاب الصامتة).
فهي قلما تُكلم أحدا و إن تكلمت فقط لترد السلام او لتُسلم على احد الركاب.


ذات صباح استقلت مرام القطار كعادتها مع رفيق دربها الكتاب
جلست في ن فس المكان تقرأ كتابها ثم تنظر من نافذة القطار .
في هذا اليوم لم يكن أحدا يُشاركها المقصورة .....
فجأة سمعت صوت أنين التفتت لكنها لم تجد أحدا...
عادت لتقرأ ولكن الأنين تغير الى بكاء مرير ،التفتت يسارا لتجد سيدة بعمر الزهور 
ترتدي ثوبا أحمرا وأبيضا، شاحبة اللون نحيلة الجسد شعرها اشعث
تحمل طفلا لم يتجاوز السنة من عمره يستكين بين ذراعيها دون حراك.

اصابت الدهشة مرام وسألت نفسها:
((كيف لم اشعر بوجود هذه السيدة ؟؟؟ لماذا لم اسمعها عندما دخلت؟؟؟ ))
اجابت نفسها قائله:((لعل انشغالي في القراءة هو السبب))، 
حاولت مرام معرفة سبب نحيب السيدة من دون فائدة 
كلما تقربت منها تريد مساعدتها يعلو صوتها والطفل في يدها ساكنا لا يتحرك.

ترى من هي هذه السيدة؟؟؟؟
وكيف ظهرت فجأة في القطار دون أن يشعر بها أحدا؟؟؟
انتظروني في الأسبوع القادم لأن هناك حوادثا لن تتوقعوها
بقلم
ام ماجد(بوح القلم)
نقل : الـمـشـاكـسـه
اتمنى التفاعل عشان اجيب لكم الاجزاء الباقيه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*لااااااااااه ليش ماحد رد بصييييييييييح* 

*بحط الجزء الثانيه وردووووووو لا انتحر*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*لغز سيدة القطار (الجزء الثاني)

نعود معكم الى مرام والسيدة المجهولة من الجزء الثاني من لغز سيدة القطار
حاولت مرام أن تتجدث الى السيدة ولكن من دون فائدة,استمر الحال كطما هو عليه الى أن توقف القطار
عند محطة مرام.
وصلت الى الكلية وقابلت صديقتها هدى ,سلمكت عليها شاردة الذهن مما اقلق هدى 
هدى:"مرام ما بالك اليوم ؟؟انتي غير طبيعية اقلقني شرودك .
نظرت مرام الى هدى كأنها تراها لأول مرة وقالت:"إن بكاء السيدة لا يبارح تفكيري."
هدى :"أي سيدة..!؟
شرحت مرام لهدى ما حصل معها في القطار
هدى :"لا تشغلي بالك في هذا المضوع الآن ودعينا نذهب للمحاضرة قبل أن تبدأ."
مراام (بابتسامة صفراء):"نعم نعم لو بدأت لن نتسطيع الدخول لأن الدكتور راضي لا يتقبل أي تأخير،"
هدى( ضاحكة):"ونُمنع من الدخول"
في آخر النهار انتهت المحاضرات وعادت مرام لتستقل القطار عائدة الى منزل,بعد ان ودعت هدى صديتها الوحيدة في المدينة,جلست في نفس المكان تقرأ كتابها وإذا بها تسمع عن يسارها نفس الصوت لكنه لم يكن بكاءا هذه المرة بل أنينا وكلاما غير مفهوم,التفتت الى الصوت رأت نفس السيدة بنفس الملابس تحمل طفلها .
هدى:عجبا سيدتي ! كيف دخلتي ؟؟؟لماذا لم أشعر بك...!؟؟
اجهشت السيدة في البكاء وزاد نحيبها محتضنة طلها بمرارة.
مرام:"رويجك يا سيدتي خففي عن نفسك كفاكي بكاءا وكلميني عن مشكلتك"
السيدة :"كيف أُخف عن نفسي ..؟؟صديقيني أنا لم اقتله."
مرام:"من..!؟لم تقتلي من...؟
السيدة :"زوجي قالي لي "لقد قتليته...قتلتيه... وأن لن اسامحك أبدا.."."
مرام:"من ..؟
السيدة :"طفلي....هذا الطفل ....أنظري اليه.""
مرام (مستغربة بخوف شديد):"يا آلهي...! هذا الطفل ميت....!؟ لقد حسبته نائما."
السيدة :"لا انه ميت وأنا قتلته...بدون قصد , كيف لأم أن تقتل طفلها الوحيد...!؟
صوت صفارة القطار اعللن عن وصوله للمحطة الأخيرة حيث تسكن مرام
التفتت الي السيدة لتسألها عن مكان سكنها لكن السيدة اختفت .
كيف اختفت هكذا .....؟
وبدون انذار...؟
هذا ما سنعرفه في الجز الثالث ان شاء الله*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

روعهـ و تخوف هالقصهـ  :weird: 

بنتظاار الجزء الثالث  :wink: 

يــلاا بسرعهـ  :sad2: >> بتموت الاخت هههههه  :wacko:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ياسلاااااااام بردتي قلبي خفت ماحد يرد عليي* 

*مشكوووورة ع المرور* 

*والحين بحط الجزء الثاااالث عشانك عشان لاتموتي ههههههه >> امزح*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*لغز سيدة القطار(الجزء الثالث)
دخلت مرام المنزل و حيت الجميع و هي منهالكة من تعب يوم طويل
تناولت العشاء و فكرها بأخذها بعيداً مما جعل والدتها تسألها:
"ما بالك يا ابنتي ..ما الذي يشغُل بالك؟ "
ارادت مرام أن تُخبروالدتها بما حصل معها لكنها تراجعت في اللحظة الأخيرة قائلة:
"لا يا امي انا متعبه مشغولة بالامتحانات ، لا تنسي بأنني في السنة النهائية.))
دخلت غرفتها بعد العشاء 
بعد ان أدت الصلاة جلست على سريرها تفكر.
"من هي هتره السبده؟
لماذا تظهر بسرعة وتختفي بدون انذار...؟هل ما تقوله عن طفلها حقيقي؟
"ترى هل أنا احلم ام أتخيل؟
أم ما حصل معي حقيقة؟
"وضعت راسها على ركبتيها واخذت تفكر طويلاً طرق الباب ارجعها لأرض الواقع.
دخلت والدتها لتطمئن عليها قائلة: 
"هل انتي بخير يا ابنتي؟
لقد اقاقتني بالأمس:"
اجابت مرام:
((بالأمس...!!!!؟؟))
لم تشعر بمرور الوقت لأنها نامت وهي تفكر بموضوع السيدة ا لغامضة.
اجابت مرام:"انا باحسن حال يا امي"هكذا تأكدت بأنها لم تكن تحلم،وبأن ما حصل معها كان حقيقي.
استقلت الفطار كالعادة اصبح المكان محجوزاً لها،ثلاث سنوات وهذه السنة الرابعه وهي تجلس في نفس المكان إلى ان اصبحت معروفة لدى الجميع بصفاتها الحميدة وادبها واخلاقها.


اتنظرت مرام لعل السيده تظهر مرة ثانية لكنها اختفت .
شعرت بالمرارة ارادت ان تعرف تعرف قصتها وتمنت لو رأتها مرة ثانية.
وصلت المدينة وقابلت صديقتها هدى.
هدى: ((كيف اصيحتي اليوم عزيزتي؟))
مرام: ((الحمد لله ,الا أنني لم أقابل السيدة اليوم.))
هدى: ((أي سيدة عزيزتي؟))
مرام: ((السيدة الغامضة,سيدة القطار.))
هدى: (( لعلها مريضة أو مجنونة ,أنا لا اصدق بأنها قتلت طفلها.))
مرام: ((لست أدري هذا الأمر بدأ يُقلقني.))
سكتت مرام وقالت لهدى وهي تنظر لساعتها
(( هيا بنا موعد محاضرتنا اصبح قريبا))
ابتسمت هدى قائلة : ((هيا بسرعة لنحجز المقاعد القريبة))
في نهاية اليوم ودعت مرام صديقتها قائلة: 
(( لا تنسي عزيزتي موعدنا في نهاية الأسبوع
هدى: (( ان شاء الله))
استقلت مرام القطار .الوقت يمر ببطء ,كتابها ليس معها ماذا ستفعل الآن؟؟؟
قررت ان تكتب, فتحت شنطتها واخذت ورقة وقلما .
لم تكن هذه المرة الأولى التي تكتب فيها مرام ولكنها المرة الأولى التي تكتب فيها بالقطار.
وبينما هي مستغرقة بالكتابة سمعت صوت السيدة مرة أخرى....!
ولكن هذه المرة الصوت كان مختلفا...!
كان صوت الم وخوف.....!!!!!
لم يكن من داخل القطار بل من خارجه..!!!
وقبل ان تحاول التفكير بما سمعت 
ظهرت لها السيدة بدون انذار وهي تصرخ ألما قائلة:
(( لم اعد استطيع.....اريد لهذا الألم أن ينتهي.))
خافت مرام من منظر السيدة ......
تراجعت قليلا ليلتصق ظهرها بزجاج القطار 
الطفل ليس معها......!!
ثوبها لم يعد احمرا و أبيضا بل احمرا فقط...!!
لقد غطت الدماء اللون الأبيض
كيف ولماذا ...!!!!؟
أين الطفل..!!؟؟
ماذا فعلت به ولماذا ثوبها مضرجا بالدماء...؟؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه بالجزء القادم*
*يلااااا نبي تفااااااااااااااعل بليييز*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

هع هع هع 

تخوف هالقصهـ 

مشكووره خيتي

على القصهـ الجنااان


لا عدمناكـِ


>> خلاص الاخت لزقت في الموضوع وش يطلعهاا

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اقول ترا الاجزاء كثيره هههههههه* 

*يلا بعد كم يوم  بحط الجزء الرابع هع هع هع* 

*((اسعدني مرورك كثيراً))*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الجزءان الرابع 

**اذهل مرام ما رأته تراجعت الى الوراء واضعة كفيها على عينيها من شدة الانفعال والذهول.
فتحت عينيها مرة ثانية ولكنها وجدت السيدة وهي تحمل طفلها وترتدي نفس الفستان
دون أي أثر للدم, همت مرام لتكلم السيدة ولكن الأخرى فتحت الباب وأختفت
خرجت مرام وارئها تدور وتسأل الحاضرين والاجابة كانت((لا لم نرى أحدا))
لن تنسى هذا اليوم وكيف تنساه وهو يوم عيد ميلادها (30/5/2002)
في صباح اليوم التالي حضرت صديقتها هدى كما وعدتها 
وصلت المنزل واستقبلاها والدي مرام بحرارة منتظرين ان تدخل على ابنتهم وتخرجها من خلوتها
منذ ليلة أمس ومرام لا تزال في غرفتها لا تريج أن تكلم احدا؟
هدى: ((مرحبا مرام ....لقد حضرت حسب الوعد )) , نظرت اليها مرام وكأنها تراها لأول مرة
مرام: ( (من ..؟ ماذا...؟))
هدى: (( ما بالك عزيزتي تنظرين الي وكأنك رأيتي شبحا...!!!!؟))
مرام: (( اعتذر عزيزتي لقد سرحت قليلا))
هدى: ((قليلا ؟! يا آلهي انتي لم تبدلي ملابسك من أمس ...!!!خبريني ماذا حصل معك؟؟؟؟))
مرام: (( لا عليكي سأبدل ملابسي حالا ونخرج لنتمشى قليلا لدي ما اخبرك به.))
حرجت مرام وهدى الى الصالة وقالت لوالدتها سأخرج قليلا مع هدى الى أن يحين موعد الغداء
الوالدة: (( حسننا ولكن احضرا قبل عود والدك يا مرام))
مرام : (( ان شاء الله))
خرجت مرام وهدى من المنزل لتسيرا متوجهتان الى المزارع المحيطة بمنازل المدينة.
حدثت مرام هدى بكل ما جرى معها ليلة أمس استغربت هدى حديث مرام قائلة:
(( لعله تهيأ لك موضوع الفستان المضرج بالدم .. 
او لعل لونه الأحمر والأبيض جعل نظرك يضيع.))

مرام : (( فرضا أن كلامك حقيقي وان ما رأيته تهيئات.. اين ذهبت المرأة؟؟؟؟
بحثت عنها في جميع ارجاء القطار,وسألأت عنها كل من في القطار, والاجابة كانت 
دائما "لا" هل قفزت من القطار أو لعلها طارت...؟؟؟؟!!!!!! ))
اكملتا طريقهما ووصلتا الى المدافن قالت هدى ضاحكة : (( ما رأيك بزيارة المدافن؟؟؟؟؟؟))
مرام: ((فكرة ممتازة.. انا سأدخل أولا.))
هدى: ((هل جننتي ...!! انا أمزح))
مرام: (( ادخلي هيا هنا المكان الوحيد الذي لا يوجد به ضرر))
هدى ترتعش خوفا: (( لكنني لم اعتد زيارة المدافن))
دحلتا واخذتا تقرآن ما كتب على المدفن وسنة الموت واسم الميت
هدى : (( انظري لهذا التاريخ لقد مات شابا رحمها الله))
مرام : (( انظري هنا الميت لم يتجاوز السنة حامد سعيد 11 شهرا .))
هدى : (( نعم..... انظري لتاريخ الميلاد وتاريخ الوفاة ، ولد في 15/6/1968))
مرام : (( اجل و توفي في 30 /5 /1969))
هدى : (( مسكينة والدته .... ماذا؟؟؟ هنا ترقد سكينة والدة الفقيد حامد....!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟ مراااااااااااام انظري ))
مرام : (( والدته توفيت معه في نفس اليوم يا آلهي 30 / 5 والطفل لم يتجاوز السنة......؟؟؟ ))
هدى : (( نعم وماذا في ذلك ....أمر طبيعي ...
حوادث كثيرة لعلهما تعرضا لنفس الحادث وماتا في نفس اليوم.))))
مرام: (( ليس هذا ما اقصده انه نفس الشهر الذي ولدت به أي أمس.))
هدى : (( وماذا بعد قد تكون مصادفة ))
مرام : ((لا اعني هذا بل ما عنيه هو ما حصل معي بالأمس في القطار في نفس التاريخ
30 /5 وهنا مدون يوم الوفاة 30 /5 وتقولين لي مصادفة))
مرام: ((لا بد ان اسأل عن الموضوع .
بأي طريقة يجب ان اعرف لماذا رأيتها في القطار وهل هي نفس السيدة التي رأيتها .....؟؟؟))
هدى : (( دعينا نعود الى المنزل ونسأل والدتك لعلها تعرف شيءا أو سمعت شيئا))
اسرعت هدى ومرام الى المنزل ووصلتا مع الوالد. 
سلمت هدى على وةالد مرام ودخلت المنزل..............سألت هدى والدها : 
(( ابي ..؟؟ هل سمعت عن إمرأءة اسمها سكينة توفيت هي وولدها في نفس اليوم؟؟؟؟))
سكت الوالد قليلا والتفت الى مرام قائلا : (( كيف علمتي بهذا الموضوع ...من قال لك..؟؟))
مرام : (( بالصدفة ..وقلت لنفسي بما انك طبيب وتعمل هنا من زمن بعيد فلا بد لك أن تعرفها))
الوالد مشيحا وهو يحاول ان يبتعد بأي حجة : (( لاحقا ...سنتكلم بالموضوع لاحقا))
مرام: (( ولماذا لاحقا هل هناك ما تخفيه عني؟؟))
الوالد : (( قلت لك لاحقا دعينا نتغدى الآن وخصوا ان ضيفتك لا بد ان تكون جائعة))
سكتت مرام وقلبها يغلي من الحيرة متسائلة
لماذا يتهرب ابي من الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
لماذا يٌخفي عني الحقيقة؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه في الجزء القادم
ان شاء الله*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

يووهـ لازمـ الجزء يجنن << ^ _ ^


تسلمي يالغلآاا


بنتظاار التكملهـ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اهليييين فقاعه مشكوره ع التواصل* 

*الجزء الخامس
دخلت مرام غرفتها مع هدى ,كانت تفكر بصوت عال:
((ما سبب غضب أبي عند سؤاله عن الموضوع؟؟؟))
((لماذا يُخفي عني حقيقة ما جرى؟؟؟))
هدى : ((عزيزتي دعينا من هذه القصة وتعالي لنتكلم قليلا عن رسالة التخرج))
مرام: ((آسفة عزيزتي لقد شغلتك بموضوع السيدة الغامض أكثر من اللازم.))
هدى: (( لا عليكي انا قلبي مفتوح لك في أي وقت))
وبعدي حديث طويل نامت هدى وخرجت مرام لتُشرب الماء , وفجأة سمعت صوت والدتها
اقتربت من الغرفة بحذر ويا لهول ما سمعت، تمنت في هذه اللحظة لو انشقت الأر ض وبلعتها.
والدتها: (( هديء من روعك عزيزي لن يعرف احدا بما قمت به.))
الوالد: (( وماذا عن ضميري؟؟ وماذا عن غضب ربي؟؟ لقد ماتت وكنت انا سببا غير مباشر في موتها))
الوالدة: ((انت تعلم يا عزيزي اننا كنا في أمس الحاجة للنقود ،عملية مرام لم تكن سهلة.))
الوالد : ((ولكننا دفعنا الثمن من ضميري وشرف مهنتي))
الوالدة : (( انت لم تقم سوى بتسنين الفتاة من 13 سنة لعمر 17 سنة))
الوالد : (( وهل ما قمت به قليل؟؟ انه جريمة بحق الانساينة))
الوالدة: ((من كان يعلم ما تخبئه الأقدار ؟؟؟)
الوالد: ((تقولين الأقدار؟؟؟لقد اصاب الفتاة الجنون بعد ان رُزقت بطفلها))
الوالدة : ((لا ليس صحيحاا ما تقوله، انا الفتاة احبت الطفل ولكنها لم تتحمل الم الولادة وضغط الزواج))
الوالد: (( نعم كيف لطفلة عمرها 13 سنة ان تتزوج وتحمل وتعاني الم الولادة ؟؟
انا السبب في كل مما جرى لها))
الوالدة : ((ولكن لا تنسى مرام كانت على شفير الموت))
في هذه اللحظة سمعت الوالدة صوت كاس الماء وهو ينكسر بسبب وقوعه من يد مرام
خرجت من الغرفة لتجد مرام تقف مصدومة وهي تقول:
((ليتني مت قبل ان اسمع ما سمعت، لكي اعيش مات اثنان آآه يا ربي ،))
حاولت الأم ان تهديء من روعها فصرخت مرام : ((ابتعدي عني حياتي كان لها ثمن قذر))
تدخل والدها فقالت له: ((الآن علمت سبب تهربك مني ، لن اغفر لنفسي ولك ولأمي أبدا))
دخلت غرفتها وهي تبكي استيقظت هدى قائلة: (( عزيزتي ما بك ؟؟؟))
مرام: ((الآن عرفت سبب ظهورها لي انا وحدي))
هدى: ((ماذا؟؟؟))
مرام : (( لكي اعيش انا ماتت هي وطفلها يا للقدر.))
هدى : (( من هي ؟؟ارجوكي وضحي أنا لا افهم شيئا))
طبعا لم تستطع هدى اخبارها عن جريمة والدها لأنها عار في حقها قالت لها: (( لا شيء سأخبرك لاحقا))
في الصباح الباكر وفي غرفة الطعام لم يكن الوضع طبيعي ، الوالد لا ينظر في عيني ابنته 
وام مرام تتأبى الكلام عن أي موضوع ومرام لم تتناول سوى الشاي وهدى ضاعت بين الجميع
نهضت مرام عن كرسيها وقالت لهدى: (( تعالي لنخرج قليلا ونستنشق هواءا نظيفا.))
خرجتا في طريقهما الى المزارع اخذت مرام تسأل عن زوج سكينة فأشاروا لها الى شخص
طويل لوحت بشرته الشمس من بعيد عمره لا يقل عن 35 عاما
ولكن ما ان رأته حتى بان لها وكأنه بالخمسينات
سلمت عليه وقالت له انا مرام ابنة الطبيب،نظر اليها قائلا بتعب شديد: ((اهلا بك سيدتي))
مرام : (( اريد ان اطرح عليك سؤالا بخصوص زوجتك الراحلة ))
علي : (( ان كنت تقصديت قاتلة ولدها فأنا لا اريد التحدث بهذا الموضوع بتاتا))
مرام : ((وكيف تعلم انها قتلته؟؟هل رأيتها ام احدا أخبرك؟؟؟لعلها مظلومة))
علي : (( ومن انتي ؟؟المحامية الخاصة بها؟؟؟))
مرام : (( لا ، انا من كانت السبب بموتها))
علي مستنكرا بسخرية : (( وكيف ذلك ؟؟ هل انت سائقة القطار. الذي صدمها؟؟؟))
بينما كانت هدى تتكلم مع علي عادت هدى لتقول لها: ((عندي لك خبر لم يكن بالحسبان))
مرام: ((ما هو؟؟؟قولي بسرعة..)))
هدى: ((والدة سكينة على قيد الحياة ولكنها في المصحة النفسية )))
مرام: ((لا تقول لي لي بأنها نفس المصحة التي سنذهب اليها غدا))
هدى : (( يااااااااه دائمة تسبقينني وتقتلين المفاجآت))
عندما تذهب مرام للمصحة النفسية هل ستقابل والدة ((سكينة))؟؟ كيف سيكون اللقاء؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه في الجزء القدم ان شاء الله

وبكرا السادس اذا الله احيانا*
 :cool:

----------


## فقاعة صابون

مشكوورهـ يالغلآاا

على الجزء الروعهـ !!

دمتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يعطيك العافيه خيتوو ع المرور*

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة على القصه الرائعه 
نتتتظر البقيه بفارغ الصبر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بحـــر الشوق ,, يسلمووو ع المرور   ((نورتي ))* 

**

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الجزء السادس

ترى هل سيأتي اليوم الذي ستسامحه وتنسى ما فعل؟؟؟؟؟

استقلت مرام القطار كعادتها الى المدينة

اليوم هو اليوم الموعود ستذهب الى المصحة النفسية ولعلها ترى والدة مرام وتفهم القصة من أولها

يجب ان تترابط الأحداث لتفهم سبب ظهور سكينة لها بالقطار دونا عن الجميع.

وصلت مرام المدينة وفي قاعة المحاضرات وقبل خروج الطلاب للمصحة خاطبهم الدكتور راضي قائلا:

((اليوم هو يوم عملي وهي فرصتكم لتواجهوا المرضى وجا لوجه, سيكون التقييم حسب تعاملكم مع 

المريض ، لن اقبل بأي تهاون او انفلات او سخرية.))

توجه الطلاب مع الدكتور راضي الى المصحة النفسية وما ان دخلوا حتى استقبلهم مدير المستشفى مرحبا

ثم قام بتقديمهم لمجموعة أطباء سيقومون بتوزيعهم على الحالات الموجودة في المستشفى.

وبينما هم يتجولون شاهدت هدى غرفة مكتوب على بابها((حالة خطرة))

تقدمت قليلا من الباب ونظرت من النافذة الصغيرة فوجدت امرأة مستلقية على السرير تحتضن 

صورة ولعبة خشبية صغيرة. حاولت مرام ان تفتح الباب ولكنه مقفل.

(هذه الحالة ميؤوس منها))صوت من خلفها انه صوت الدكتور أمجد احد المسؤولين عن طلبة

التخرج في المستشفى.

مرام: ((هل استطيع ان اطرح عليك سؤالا؟؟))

الدكتور أمجد: (( تفضلي))

مرام: (( هل هناك حالة لسيدة فقدت ابنتها وحفيدها في نفس اليوم؟؟؟))

الدكتور أمجد مبتسما: (( انك تقفين امام بابها))

كانت مرام تعلم بأن الوالدة سكينة موجودة بالمستشفى ولكنها لم تتصور بأن تكون فريبة منها لهذه الدرجة.

الدكتور أمجد: (( ما بك ,اين شردتي بتفكيرك؟؟))

مرام: (( هل من الممكن ان تكون هذه السيدة حالتي التي سوف أدرسها لأقوم ببحث التخرج...؟؟))
ا
لدكتور أمجد : ((هذه حالة ميؤوس منها .منذ دخولها المصحة وهي لا تتكلم ونحن نريدكم ان تدرسوا حالات تستطيعون بها 

معرفة ظروف المريض. ))

مرام: (( اعلم ذلك كما اعلم حالة هذه السيدة لأنها من نفس بلدتي التي أعيش بها حاليا.))

الدكتور أمجد: (( ولماذا قلتي حاليا..؟؟ اين كنتي سابقا..؟؟))

مرام: (( الثلاث سنوات الأولى عشت عند خالي في المدينة لأكون قريبة من الكلية, ولكنني اخترت هذه السنة أن أكون 

بجانب والدتي بعد مرضها الأخير.))*
*الدكتور أمجد: ((عموما سأبحث الموضوع مع مدير المستشفى لأنها حالة خطرة 

لا احد يستطيع الاقتراب منها،لكنني لن أعدك بشيء.))

مرام : ((ارجوك دعني ألقي عليها نظرة من الداخل وأعدك بأنني لن أتجدث معها بتااتا))

فكر الدكتور أمجد قليلا ثم قال: ((حسنا بما انها اخذت الدواء سأسمح لكي بدقيقة واحد دون ان تحديثيها.))

دخلت مرام مع الدكتور أمجد الى الغرفة وبدأت تنظر الى الجدران المغطاة بالاسفنج

ثم نظرت الى السيدة النائمة التي تحتضن الصورة والعروسة الخشبية.

اقتربت منها قليلا لترى ملامحها وفجأة وبدون سابقة انذار استيقظت السيدة 

ونظرت الى مرام التي شعرت بأنها ستقع من الخوف.

تسمرت مرام بمكانها نظرت الى الباب فوجدت الدكتور أمجد يتكلم مع حارس الأمن 

فهي لا تريده أن يشعر بخوفها,نظرت مرام الى ام سكينة وكل شبر من جسدها يشعر بالخوف.

نهضت السيدة بكل سكون الدينا الى مرام ثم تقدمت منها ببطء الى ان اصبح وجهها يقابل وجه مرام

رفعت يدها ولامست وجه مرام وفجأة حضنت مرام بقوة شديدة قاتلة وبدأت بالصراخ الشديد 

مما جعل الدكتور امجد ينتبه ويدخل الى الغرفة مع حارس الأمن.

كانت المفاجأة كبيرة ،وجدا مرام بين يدي السيدة التي لا تريد ان تتركها ومرام لا تحاول الافلات منها 

ولا مقاومتها ولكنها اشارت لهما بعدم التدخل.

شدت السيدة مرام الى صندوق صغير واشارت لها بيدها لتفتحه. 

فتحت مرام الصندوق ويا لهول ما رأت

مفاجأة لم تكن بالحسبان

ماذا رأت مرام بالصندوق ؟؟؟؟ هذا ما سنعرفه بالجزء القادم ان شاء الله.
**
*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

حرامـ  :sad2: 

حطي التكملهـ بسرعهـ   :wacko: 


تسلمي يالغلآاا

على الجزء الجناان  :noworry:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*شكرا ع المرور وهذي التكمله ,,*

*الجزء السابع
آخر ما كانت تتوقعه مرام ان ترى وأمام ناظريها ما لم يكن بالحسبان
ما أن نظرت الى ما في داخل الصندوق حتى أصابها هلع شديد, فهي لم تكن تنتظر هذه المفاجأة.
وبدأت تقول لنفسها((يا آلهي إنه هو ......هو نفسه......لا لا .....لا أصدق ما تراه عيناي .....))
نعم لقد كان الفستان الأبيض والأحمر الذي رأته على سكينة يوم قالبلتها في القطار.
نظرت الى والدة سكينة باستغراب وحاولت ان تمسك الفستان ولكن والدة سكينة دفعتها بقوة 
مما جعله مرام تقع ارضا.
((يكفي الى الآن لا اريدك ان تتعرضي لأي أذية))
جاءها صوت الدكتور أمجد من خلفها وكأنه من عالم آخر.
خرجت مسرعة من الغرفة وهي تنظر حولها وعيناها تبحثان عن هدى.
الى أن رأتها تخرج من غرفة مريض آخر.
مرام وهي تلهث خوفا بعد أن تأكد لها بأن ما رأته في القطار ليس خيالا :
(( لم يكن من خيالي ...إن ما رأيته في القطار حقيقي))
هدى: ((ماذا تقصدين ولماذا انتي مضطربة بهذا الشكل....لقد أخفتني ))
مرام : (( اتذكرين يوم حدثتك عما حصل لي في القطار؟؟؟))
هزت رأسها هدى دون أن تُجيب
مرام : (( اتذكرين ما قلته لك عن لون فستانها....؟؟؟))
هدى : (( نعم أذكر ..اظنك قلتي لي الون أبيض وأحمر))
مرام وهي ترتجف وكأنها رأت شبحا : ((ان ما رأيته الآن في غرفة والدة سكينة أكد لي بأنني لم أكن أحلم))
اقتربت هدى من مرام قائلة : ((هل تقصدين بأن والدة سكينة محتفظة بالفستان....؟))
مرام وبصوت خافت : (( نعم ..نعم وهو ما زال ملطخا بالدماء ))
هدى مستغربة: ((اليس من المفروض أن يكون مقطعا؟؟؟ ...لا تنسي بأنها ماتت تحت القطار...؟؟))*
*مرام : (( يا آلهي........ اصلحته دون أن تغسل عنه دم ابنتها.......))
خرجت مرام وهدى من المستشفى وكل منهما ذهب في طريقه
فكرت مرام طوال الطريق بأنه لا بد وأن تكلم والدتها ,يجب أن تسألها عن القصة كاملة 
يجب أن تعرف كل شيء.
وصلت مرام المنزل ,القت السلام العابر على والديها ودخلت غرفتها مستسلمة لأفكارها
((لا بد أن أُفاتح والدتي بالموضوع , مكن الضروري أن اعرف كل ما حصل .))
انتظرت مرام الى أن دخل والدها الغرفة وقبل دخول والدتها خرجت مرام من غرفتها وقالت لأمها
((يجب أن أعرف كل شيء والا لن أٍُامح أي منكما ))
نظرت اليها والدتها بعيون شاردة وقالت: ((حسننا يا ابنتي ...انتظريني ))
عادت مرام الى غرفتها واخذت تجوب الغرفة ذهابا وايابا بقلق شديد وتوتر قاتل
((انتي قلقة جدا يا حبيبتي))جاءها صوت والدتها من خلفها ليخرجها من توترها
هيا عزيزتي اجلسي هنا وسأسرد عليكي القصة كاملة
مرام وبكل شغف : ((حسنا كلي سمع وأذان صاغية))
وهنا بدأت والدة ثرية بسرد القصة لمرام
(( تزوجت أنا وفاطمة في نفس الشهر , كنا صديقتين مقربتين , كان والدك يعمل طبيبا في الوحدة الصحية التابعة للقرية. بعد شهر واحد حملت فاطمة بسكينة التي كانت ابنتها الوحيدة مع شقيقين اصغر منها.
اما انا يا عزيزتي انتظرت ثمانية سنوات وأنا انتقل من طبيب لآخر دون أي نتيجة وبرد واحد 
((انتي لا يُعيبك شيئا))
حملت بك بعد ثماني سنوات كنتي الطفلة المدللة , كانت سكينة تأتي كل يوم لتلعب معك 
فهي وحيدة لا شقيقة لديها مع أنها تكبرك بثماني سنوات لكنها كانت بمثام اخت كلبيرة وأم صغيرة لك.
ما أن بلغت الرابعة من العمر حتى بدأت تظهر عليك عوارض ضيق النفس والغياب عن الوعي والحرارة الدائمة,طبعا والدك كان يعلم مشكلتك لكونه طبيبا ولكنه لم يقل لي خوفا علي.
في هذا اليوم اصابتك نوبة شديدة مما اضطر والدك لاصطحابك الى المدينة 
وعرضك على اخصائي أمراض القلب الذي قال له لا بد من عملية جراحية لتغير الصمام
والعملية كانت مكلفة جدا وانتي بين الحياة والموت
انا لم أكن أعلم شيئا عن هذا الموضوع الا بعد موت سكينة 
لك أكن اعلم بأنك مصابة بالقلب وأنك بحاجة لعملية الا يوم ان طُلب من والدك ان يختار بين ضميره وحياتك)))
مرام : (( ارجوكي يا أمي أكملي القصة ))
همت والدة مرام بإكمال القصة ولكن حدث شيئا غريبا
دق الباب بالقوة 
الجرس والباب
خرج والد مرام ليفتح الباب 
فتحت والدة مرام باب غرفتة ابنتها ثم اقفلته بسرعة وكل رعب الدنيا في عينيها
((ماذا يُريد .....؟ ولماذا حضر في هذه الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))
مرام : ((من .....من هو هذا .......؟؟؟؟
من حضر في هذه الساعة من الليل يتهدد ويتوعد؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه في الجزء القادم*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

وين التكملة الحقينه 

مابعرف انام ابي التكملة

مشكورة ع القصة الروووووووعة


بس ابي التكملة 

بليييييييييييييييييييز

نعلة الله على بلييييييييس

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ولا يهمك وهذي التكلمه ,,*
*الجزء الثامن
لم يكن يتصور والد مرام بأنه سيقابل هذا الانسان الذي كان تهديدا له طوال حياته
فسأله قائلا : ((ماذا تريد؟؟ ولماذا حضرت في هذه الساعة المتأخرة من الليل؟؟؟))
الرجل:(( لقد حذرتك من فتح الموضوع مجددا))
والد مرام : ((وانا لم أفتح اي موضوع))
في تلك اللحظة كانت مرام ووالدتها تقفان خلف باب غرفة مرام.
مرام :((من هذا يا أمي؟؟؟))
والدة مرام :((انه والد سكينة ))
مرام : (( وماذا يُريد من أبي في هذا الوقت))
والدة مرام :(( لست أدري ))
وبعد قليل خرج الرجل والإقل والد مرام الباب ((مرام )) بضوت عال
خرجت مرام من غرفتها تقول : (( ما بك يا ابي لماذا تصرخ بصوت عالي؟؟؟))
والد مرام : (( هل سألت زوج سكينة عن ظروف موتها؟؟؟؟))
مرام :((نعم وماذا في ذلك؟؟؟))
والد مرام :((لقد فتحتي علينا أبوابا مُغلقة سامحك الله))
مرام : (( حسنا ، بما أن الأبواب فُتحت دعنا ندخل، اريد أن اعرف با قي القصة،
ولتعلم يا أبي بأن والدة سكينة هي الحالة التي أدرسها الآن)).
نظر إليها والدها بغضب وحزن شديدين قائلا: ((لن تكفي الى أن أموت أو تموتين))ثم دخل غرفته واقفل الباب بقوة.
نظرت مرام الى والدتها قائلة :((هل ستُكملين القصة؟؟))
((نعم يا عزيزتي)) اجابت الوالدة
كانت عائلة أبو حسان عائلة ثرية ولها نفوذ كبير ليس لديهم سوى ولد واحد فقط أحب سكينة
ما أن شاهدها وهي تلعب امام منزلها.
والدها كان مدير المزرعة لديهم اي عائلته فقيرة ولكنها مستورة
في كل يوم كان حسان يشتري الحلويات لسكينة ويرسلها مع والدها
الى أن صادفها في أحد الأيام وقت الغروب وحاول أن يتكلم معها ولكنها هربيت منه
ذهب حسان لوالده وكلمه بشان سكينة وقاله له بانه يحبها ويريد أن يتزوجها
وهنا غضب الأب وقال لولده بأن هذا الزواج غير متكافيء , فيكف لولده أن يتزوج ابنة عامل لديه؟؟؟؟
مما اصاب حسان بحزن شديد , واسبح كل يوم يراقب سكينة وهي عائدة .
في أحد الأيام خرج حسان وهو مصر أن يكلم تلك الطفلة البريئة وفعلا انتظرها وهي عائدة
ومسك يدها وشدها لأحد الأحراش وحاول أن يقول له عن حبه، ولكنه كانت خائفة فهي أبضا أحبته
وهناك استسلم للشيطان وقام بأخذ اعز ما تملك منها.
وبعد عدة اسابيع بدأت مظاهر الجريمة تتضح وبدأت سكينة تشعر بالدوار وذهبت لوالدتها خائفة.
وبعد اصرار من الوالدة تكلمت سكينة.
اخذت والدتها تضربها وتضرب نفسها مما جعل المسكينة تهرب الينا في منتصف الليل خوفا من والدها.
في اليوم التالي حضر والد سكينة من مزرعة ابو حسان وعلم ما حصل ما ابنته.
فعاد ادراجه الى المزرعة حاملا مسدسا ومصمما على قتل حسان.
خرج والد حسان مستغربا صراخ والد سكينة الذي كان يقول بصوت عال((سأقتلهما ولو كان آخر يوم في عمري)).
مرام : (( يا آلهي ....لا اصدق ان هذه الطفلة عانت ما عانت)))
والدة مرام : (( نعم ...إن قصتها ولا في الخيال))
مرام:(( أكملي القصة يا أمي))
((لن تُكمل شيئا,هيا الى غرفتك والصباح رباح)) صوت والدها بغضب شديد
خرجا من الغرفة وتركا مرام في حيرتها فهي تريد أن تعرف القصة كاملة وفجأة وإذا بشيء ثقيل يخترق النافذة
ويكسرها مما جعل مرام تخرج من سريرها ورعب الدنيا يملأ قلبها.
دخل والدها مسرعا فوجد النافذة مكسورة وعلى الأرض قطعة ورقة في داخلها حجر كبير
فتح الورقة ووجد ما لم يتوقعه أو توقعه وقال لابنته لقد وقع المحظور.
ما هو المحظور وماذا في الورقة؟؟؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه في الجزء القادم ان شاء الله*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

كمليهااا بسرعهـ  :closedeyes: 


تسلمي خيتوو

على القصهـ  :amuse: 


بنتظاار التكملهـ 



لا عدمنااكـِ  :noworry:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلمووو ع المرور* 

*بكره نكملها لان الحين بطلع :)*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*لغزسيدة القطار الجزء التاسع

ارتعبت مرام قليلا عندما قرأت الورقة
اما الذي كان مكتوبا فيها
(لو فتحتي الموضوع مرة ثانية أو قابلتي والدة سكينة,سيكون مصيرك كمصيرها)
قالت مرام لنفسها ((مصيري كمصيرها...؟؟من يقصدون سكينة أم والدتها؟؟؟))

في هذه اللحظة دخل والدا مرام للغرفة يسألانها بخوف شديد عن صوت تكسر الزجاج
اجابت مرام لست أدري ولكنني لن ادعهم يهددونني
يوجد قانون لحماية المواطن
طلبت والدة ومرام من مرام بأن تبتعد عن الموضوع وتنسها
كيف لها أن تبتعد عنه وهي تعيش داخله؟؟؟؟
مرام:((هل ستكملين لي ماجدث مع سكينة ؟؟؟
الوالدة:((حسنا))
همت والدة مرام لتكملة القصة ولكن صوت والدهها من وراء امها يقول:
((اذهبي الى النوم ,لن يكون هناكلك أي قصة))
مرام: ((حسنا سأعرفها بطريقتي الخاصة))
دخلت مرام غرفتها وأقفلت الباب بقوة
في اليوم التالي استقلت القطار كالعادة ذهابا الى مستشفى الطب النفسي
دخلت مرام ببطاقتها وتوجهت فورا الى غرفة أم سكينة
ما أن رأها الحارس حتى فتح الباب وهو يُلقي عليها التحية
دخلت الغرفة فوجدت والدة سكينة تنظر من وراء قضبان النافذة
القت عليها التحية ,ولكنها لم تُجب.
اقترب منها قليلا قائلة:((كيف حالك اليوم؟؟))
لم تجب سوى بنظرة ذائغة وكأنها لا تنتمي الى عالمنا هذا
اقتربت قليلا من مرام 
ثم ابتعدت .....وكأنها رأت شبحا
مرام:((الن تتحدثي معي اليوم؟؟؟حديثيني عن سكينة ابنتك..؟؟))
وما أن ذكرت اسم سكينة حتى هبت ام سكينة واقفة, ثم أقبلت على مرام واغلقت فمها
وكأنها خافت من أن يسمعها أحد*
*نهضت مرام من مكانها قائلة:((ما بك عزيزتي ؟؟لماذا اقفلتي لي فمي؟؟؟؟))
فكرت مرام أن تلقي القنبلةى لعلها تنفجر وتتكلم السيدة))
((لقد رأيت سكينة من عدة أيام في القطار.
كنت متوجهة الى المنزل .كانت ترتدي نفس هذا الفستان
وتحمل طفلا لم يُكمل سنته الأولى،كنت تبكي وتقول انا لم أقتله،هو مات لوحده))
سكتت مرام منتظرة ردة فعل السيدة،لكنها لم تُجب كالعادة
مرام تنظر بكل جرأة للسيدة وتقول:
((الم تتعرفي علي؟؟ انا مرام ابنة الطبيب الذي غير سن ابنتك سكينة))
((هل تعتقدين بأنني مجنونة؟....؟؟؟))
صوت والدة سكينة؟؟؟؟
((لكنهم حكموا علي بأن ابقى صامتة طوال عمري))
التفتت مرام اليى السيدة تقول:((من هم الذين حكموا عليك؟؟ولماذا؟؟))
سكتت السيدة ولم تبث بكلمة أخرى.
في طريق عودتها الى المنزل فكرت مرام عن كيفية اقناع امها لتُكمل لها القصة
ولكنها لم تجد وسيلة لتقنعها
دخلت المنزل فوجدت والدتها في المطبخ
تقدمت منها ببطء شديد قائلة :((مرحبا أمي ))
استغربت والدتها حضورها باكرا وسألتها عن السبب
ردت مرام قائلة: ((حضرت باكرا لتُملي لي القصة))
حاولت امها ان تتهرب ولكن مرام حاوطتها ولم تفتح لها المجال تهرب منها هذه المرة.
الوالدة: ((حسننا اين وصلنا؟))
وصلنا لليوم الذي حضر فيه والد سكينة من مزرعة ابو حسان وعلم ما حصل ما ابنته.
فعاد ادراجه الى المزرعة حاملا مسدسا ومصمما على قتل حسان.
خرج والد حسان مستغربا صراخ والد سكينة الذي كان يقول بصوت عال:
((سأقتلهما ولو كان آخر يوم في عمري.))
خرج ابو حسان وهو يصرخ على والد سكينة يقول:((هل جُننت يا رجل ؟؟؟تُريد قتل ولدي...؟؟؟))
والد سكينة:((إن لم يًُصحح خطأه سيكون هذا اليوم آخر يوم في عمره))
ابو حسان:((عن اي خطأ تتحدث؟؟))
وهنا خرج حسان من غرفته نصف نائم يقول:((ماذا هناك يا أبي من يصرخ هكذا؟؟؟؟؟))
وقبل أن يتفوه احد بكلمة دوى صوت إطلاق النار الذي علا ارجاء المنزل
صرخ والد حسان (( ولدي ..ولدي..ولدي..))
يا آلهي ماذا فعلت.....؟؟؟

من الذي أطبق النار
هل مات حسان؟؟؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه في الجزء القادم*
 :cool:

----------


## فقاعة صابون

خخخخ 

يلاا كملي 

ابي اعرف البااقي بسرعهـ > _ <


تسلمي على التكملهـ الروعهـ 

لا عدمناكـِ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الجزء العاشر 

أصابت الرصاصة كتف حسان الذي خرج هاربا الى منزلنا(والدة مرام))
مرام:وماذا حدث بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟
والدة مرام:طبعا والد سكينة لم يكن يقصد قتل حسان كان يُريد تخويفه فقط لكي يتزوج ابنته
عندما وصل حسان لمنزلنا كان قد فقد الكثير من دمه،طرق الباب وفتح له والدك مستغربا
اصر والدك نقله الى المستشفى لكنه رفض خوفا من الفضيحة.
وما هي الا دقائق حتى وصل والده بجبروته ليهددنا بعدم كشف السر؟
اما عن سكينة فكل ما اعرفه انها اتت الينا هاربة من زوجها حاملة ولدها
مرام: هل تزوجها حسان؟؟؟؟
والدتها:لا طبعا، تزوجها احد الفلاحين الذين يعملون لدى ابو حسان منعا للفضيحة
مرام:وحسان؟؟؟
والدتها:بعد ان شفي من طلقة الرصاصة اجبره والده على السفر ،
المسكين لقد احب سكينة بكل جوارحه
مرام:مسكينة سكينة
والدتها:بل مسكين والدك،اضطر تحت التهديد وخوفه واحيتاجه للمال من اجل عمليتك 
ان يرضخ لأبي حسان ويُخرج شهادة ميلاد لسكينة أكبر من عمرها بثلاث سنوات
مرام:الهذا رفض أن يُحدثني بالموضوع؟؟؟؟
والدتها: خوفا عليكي فقط لا غير،لم يُرد ان يفتح موضوعا قديما.
ولكن انتي كيف عرفتي؟؟؟
مرام :لن تصدقي لو قلت لك، القصة فوق الخيال
والدتها: وما حدث معنا ايضا خيالي،بعد موت سكينة بقينا
في كل سنة من ليلة موتها نسمع صراخها
مرام: اذن ليس غريبا ما حدث معي
والدتها: وماذا حصل معك؟؟؟
قصت مرام على والدتها ما حدث معها في القطار وكيف قابلت سكينة ووالدها
انتفضت والدة مرام من الخوف قائلة: اذن ما كنا نسمعه لسنوات مرت كان حقيقي؟؟؟؟
لا أظن الروح ملك لخالقها وهذه مجرد تصورات وتخيلات 
ارجوك يا ابنتي لا تتفوهي بأي كلمة عما حدث بعد وفاة سكينة اصابكي
ابو حسان جبار قد يضعك بالمصحة كما فعلا مع والدة سكينة
ماذا تقولين؟؟؟؟مرام بانفعال:هل هو سبب دخول والدة سكينة المصحة؟؟؟؟؟
والدتها: نعم يا ابنتي ليلة مقتل سكينة اصاب والدتها حالة نفسية 
فتهجمت على والد حسان تتهمه بقتلها
ماذا ماتت مقتولة؟؟؟مرام مستغربة 
والدتها:هذا ما قالته والدتها ولكن اُقفل التحقيق بعد دخولها المصحة
هل صحيح ماتت مقتولة
ام هي تهيئات والدة سكينة؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه بالجزء القادم*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

:rocket:   :closedeyes: 

تسلمي يالغاليهـ 


و بنتظاار التكملهـ 

 :noworry:

----------


## عنيده

*القصه من جد روووعه اتمنى تكملين نقل ..* 


*ويعطيج الف الف عافيه* 


*انتضر التكمله*

----------


## فتاة الزهور

سلاااااااااااااااااام
والله يعطيك العافية يالمشاكسة صراحة قصة روووووووعه اختلط فيها الأكشن مع الرومنس  

ولا عدمناكـِ
            اختكـ ... فتاة الزهور

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> تسلمي يالغاليهـ 
> 
> 
> و بنتظاار التكملهـ



*الله يسلمك* 
*وشكرا ع المتابعه من بداية القصه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> *القصه من جد روووعه اتمنى تكملين نقل ..* 
> 
> 
> *ويعطيج الف الف عافيه*  
> 
> 
> *انتضر التكمله*



*تسلمين ع المرور* 
*والله يعافيك خيتوو*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> سلاااااااااااااااااام
> والله يعطيك العافية يالمشاكسة صراحة قصة روووووووعه اختلط فيها الأكشن مع الرومنس 
> 
> ولا عدمناكـِ
> اختكـ ... فتاة الزهور



*مرورك الاروع* 
 :noworry:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الجز الحادي عشر
اخلدي للنوم الآن عزيزتي أصبح الوقت متأخرا (ولدة مرام بحنان)
مرام :حسننا يا أمي ولكن لي حديث آخر معك غدا ان شاء الله
لم تنم مرام في هذه الليلة وقررت ان تذهب لمقابلة زوج سكينة في الصباح الباكر
ذهبت مرام الى الأرض التي يعمل بها زوج سكينة
صباح الخير((قالت مرام))
زوج سكينة:انتي مرة أخرى ؟؟ماذا تريدين؟؟
مرام: اقوم ببحث عن الفتيات التي تعرضن لحوادث وهن صغيرات
اريد منك معلومات عن ليلة وفاة سكينة
نظر اليها زوج سيكنة بعينين زائغتين قائلا:هذه ليلة لن انساها ابدا
صراخ سكينة الذي ظواه صوت القطار بعد ان رمت نفسها وولدها تحت عجلاته
مرام:ولكنني سمعت بانها قُتلت.
زوج سكينة:ومن سيقتل هذه الفتاة المسكينة التي عاشت مظلومة وماتت مظلومة
ماذا تقصد؟؟؟ردت مرام
زوج سكينة:لا اريد ان اتكلم في هذا الموضوع يكفيني ما حصل لي ،تكفيني كوابيسي كل ليلة
مرام:كوابيس؟؟
زوج مرام مرعوب:اذهب الآن لقد اتى ابو حسان ولا اريد مشاكل ارجوكي
التفتت وارئها فوجدت رجلا قارب الستين من عمره ملامحه جافة 
وجهه قاس وخالي من اي تعبير.
ماذا تفعلين هنا؟؟ قائلا بصوت عال وجاف :لقد حذرت والدك\
ولكنك لا تريدين الابتعاد عن هذا الموضوع.
ردت مرامم بكل جرأة:البلد بها قانون يمنع التهديدات
قال لها بسخرية:في هذه البلد انا القانون 
لم ترد عليه لن موعد قطارها قد حان
وصلت مرام المصحة النفسية واتجهت فورا الى غرفة والدة سكينة
ما ان رأتها حتى اضاء وجهها فرحا
بدأت مرام تكلمها بصوت عال قائلة:آه ليتك تتكلمين انت مفتاح سر ابنتك وظهورها لي بالقطار
ليتك تقولين لي ماذا حدث لك لعلك ترتاحين،ولكنني لن ايأس بل سأزورك كل يوم.
مرت ساعة على وجود مرام بغرفة والدة سكينة التي لا تتكلم ابدا بل تنظر الى السماء
همت مرام خارجة وقبل ان تصل الى الباب.
لا تذهبي ابقي معي فأنتي ونيسي الوحيد يا مرام
تفاجأت مرام مما حدث والتفتت الى السيدة بذهول قائلة:ماذا انتي تتكلمين؟؟؟؟؟
والدة سكينة:انتبهي يجب أن لايعلم أحد بأنني كلمتك وإلا ستكون حياتي وحياتك في خطر
مرام:حسننا سيكون سرنا الصغير
خرجت مرام وهي سعيدة
ترى؟؟؟
لماذا والدة سكينة لا تريد أن يعلم أحدا بأنها تكلمت؟؟؟؟
هذا ما سنعرفه بالجزء الثاني عشر  أن شاء الله*

 :cool:

----------


## الرضا

يالله مضطر انتظر نص ساعة لين تنزلي الجزء الجديد



يعني بسرعة لوسمحتي القصة مرة تشد الواحد
بس مو من شعره
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يالله مضطر انتظر نص ساعة لين تنزلي الجزء الجديد
> 
> 
> 
> يعني بسرعة لوسمحتي القصة مرة تشد الواحد
> بس مو من شعره
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



*خخخخخ*
**
*اهلين  .. ثنكيووو ع المرور* 
*الجزء الجديد بعدين/ توني منزله ذا*
*تحيــــــــــاتي*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

خخخخخ






تجنن القصهـ 








مشكورهـ خيتي

على الجزء الجنااان



لا عدمنااكـِ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> خخخخخ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تجنن القصهـ 
> 
> ...



*العفووو*
*يعطيك العافيه ع المرور*

----------


## عنيده

مشكووووره خيووو 


وانتضر الجزء بفااارغ الصبر 


تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*شكرا ع المرور عنيده*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الجزئين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر


**تفاجأت مرام مما حدث والتفتت الى السيدة بذهول
قائلة:ماذا انتي تتكلمين؟؟؟؟؟
والدة سكينة:انتبهي يجب أن لايعلم أحد بأنني كلمتك وإلا ستكون حياتي وحياتك في خطر
مرام:حسننا سيكون سرنا الصغير
خرجت مرام وهي سعيدة


**خلال عودتها الى المنزل فكرت مرام قائلة لنفسها"لماذا أم مرام خائفة من الكلام ؟؟
هل هددها والد حسان ؟؟؟
وصلت المنزل وسلمت على والدتها قائلة:الى متى يا والدتي ستخفين على أمر سكينة ؟؟؟
هل هناك ما يهدد والدي
والدتها:بالطبع يا ابنتي والدك قام بأشياء تُخل بالقانون منها إخراج الرصاصة من كتف حسان
دون أن يُبلغ الشرطة وقام بتسنين سكينة وهو من اشرف على ولادتها وهو من وضع تقرير وفاتها.
مرام تتراجع الى الوراء قائلة ويديها كفيها على رأسها:يا آلهي، لماذا ؟لماذا؟
والدة مرام : عندما عالج حسان كانت خدمة بسيطة لولده 
ولكن عند تسنين سكينة كان الوضع يختلف.
حياتك كانت على المحك ومنا بحاجة المال للعلملية،
أما تقرير وفاة سكينة فكان تهديدا من والد حسان.
مرام:ها يعني بانني لو تكلمت سيدخل والدي السجن؟؟؟
والدة مرام : نعم يا ابنتي 
مرام: ولكن يجب ان اعرف الحقيقة وكيف ماتت مرام.
والدة مرام: كل ما اعرفه أنها سقطتت هي وطفلها تحت عجلات القطار
مرام:حسنا يا امي سأخلد للنوم الآن فغدا لدي يوم شاق.
استقلت القطار في اليوم التالي متجهة فورا الى المستشفى وقلبها ياكلها
تريد أن تعرف الحقيقة من فم والدة سكينة.
"صباح الخير"
مرام:هدى أهلا عزيزتي كيفأصبحتي وكيف هو مريضك المسكين؟؟
هدى:على حاله لم يتغير شيئء
مرام :حسنا ساعود لمريضتي 
هدى: أراك في نهاية الدوام
دخلت مرام غرفة والدة سكينة قائلة:ضباح الخير
نظرت والدة سكينة الى دورة المياه وكانها تُريد أن تقول لها شيئا
شعرت مرام بأن هناك أحدا معهما في الغرفة فأكملت ما كانت تفعله
ووجهت الملام الى والدة سكينة قائلة :أعلم بأنك لن تسمعي ما اقوله
ولكنني لن أيأس منك بل سأتابع حالتك لعل الله يشفيك على يدي.
في هذه اللحظة خرجت الخادمة من دورة المياه وسلمكت على مرام قائلة:
"لن تتكلم يا سيدتي فهي على هذه الحال من سنوات"
مرام :شكرا لك عزيزتي
**خرجت الخادمة وأغلقت الباب ورائها
انتظرت مرام قليلا ثم اقتربت من الباب لتتاكد بأنه ليس هنالك أحد يراقبها
أم سكينة:تقدمي يا ابنتي لا تخافي لقد حفظت وقت قدومهم ولن يأتي أحد الان.
مرام:حسنا ولكن انتبهي لا اريدك أن تقعي بمشكلة بسببي.
قول لي لي ماذا حصل يوم وفاة سكينة؟؟
أم سكينة:في هذا اليوم كانت سكينة تُرضع طفلها الذي هو بالتالي طفل حسان
بعد ما حدث لها مع حسان وحملها وزواجها من غيره حصلت لها صدمة عنيفة
تعب الحمل وألم الولادة جعلاها غير متزنة احبت طفلها وكرهته
في يوم وفاتها كانت تجلس في غرفتها تُرضع طفلها وكنت أن اجلس في صالة المنزل
عندما سمعت صراخها وهي تقول"أخرج من هنا ،هذا ولدي لن أدعك تأخذه مني"
دخلت غرفتها فوجدت حسان وهو يحاول تهدأتها قائلا:"لن آخذ الطفل منك يا عزيزيي
أريد أن أراه فقط."
رايت سكينة وقد أصابها مس من الجنون وكانت تقول له بأن يبتعد عنها
كانت تقف أمام النافذه مهددة بالفرار لو اقترب منها كانت خائفة وخصوصا ان والده
قال بأنه سيأخذا لطفل بعد ان يتم السنتين.
مرام:يا آلهي يريد أن يأخذ منها طفلها ؟؟الا يكفيه م حصل لها؟؟
أم سكينة:نعم لقد عانت الأمرين، المهم خافت سكينة وفتحت النافذه وهربت لحق بها حسان
ولحقت بهما من الباب وأنا اصرخ"عودي يا سكينة لن يأخذ اح منك الطفل
ولن صوت القطار كان قويا وفجأة ومن 
ون سابق إنذار ظهر والد حسان أمام سكينة يحاول ان يثمسك بها وحسان من الجهة الأخرى
ولكن سكينة هربت الى القطار وهددت ان ترمي نفسها تحته لو اقترب أحد منها
ولكن حسان كان اسرع منها مسك بها وحاول انتزاع الطفل من بين يديها
وهنا جاء والده ودفع بها نحو القطار فسقطت تحت عجلاته وهي ممسكة بطفلها .
انهارت والدة سكينة قائلة لقد قتلها اللعين قتلها هي وطفلها.
مرام:زلكن حسان جاء الي وقال لي بأنه لم يقصد قتلها كان يحاول انقاذها
والدة سكينة:نعم المسكين ولكن والده قال له او اوحى له بانه قتلها
"وما شأن الدي بالموضوع؟؟؟؟"؟قالت مرام
والدة سكينة:والدك كتب تقريرا بان وفاة سكينة وطفلها كان بسبب حمى 
اصابت سكينة ونقلت العدوى لطفلها.
مرام:إنه جبار فعلا 
والدة سكينة : أصبت بانهيار عصبي أدخلت فورا الى هذه المستشفى
الى أن جاء والد حسان ليزروني ويهددني بأنه لو تفوهت بكلمة سيكون مصيري كمصير ابنتي.
احسن مرام بأن العالم أصبح صغيرا من حولها وبان ما حصل في القطار وظهرو سكينة ليس مجرد صدفة
بل رسالة لها لأنها كانت سببا رئيسيا لما حصل لسكينة ولكن من سيصدق روايتها؟؟؟
لقد ماتت ولم يُعرف سببا لموتها ولكنها لن تسكت ستبلغ السلطات عن كل شيء 
لكي يُفتح القبر ويُعاد التحقيقولكن والدها ماذا سيحصل له؟؟سيُطرد من نقابة الطباء وسيدخل السجن.
كل هذه الأفكار كانت تدور في رأسها خلال عودتها الى المنزل
ترى ماذا ستفعل؟؟
كيف ستكون ردة فعل والدها عندما يعلم ماذا يدور في رأس ابنته؟؟
هل ستضحي به كي تُطهر الحقيقة؟؟؟؟
هذا ما ستعرفه في الجزئين الآخرين 
الرابع عشر والخامس عشر*

----------


## عنيده

الجزء حزيــــــــــن لكن عرفنا القصه تقريبااا 



اتمنى تكملينها باسرع وقت 


ويسلموو ع القصه الجنان 


تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> الجزء حزيــــــــــن لكن عرفنا القصه تقريبااا 
> 
> 
> 
> اتمنى تكملينها باسرع وقت  
> 
> ويسلموو ع القصه الجنان  
> 
> 
> تحياتي



اهلين 

يسلمووو ع المرور

----------


## فقاعة صابون

بثرعهـ حطي البااقي  :rolleyes: 


تسلمين غاليتي

على التكملهـ الجوونااان


لا عدمنااكـِ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الله يسلمكــ

ومشكوورة ع المرور

----------


## قطة انا

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو القصة رهييييبة 
يلاااااااا بسسسرعة نزلي الجزء الي بعدوو مررة تحمست
منجد ثانكس على القصة :)

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

هلا والله 
نورتي الصفحه خيتوو 
يسلمووو ع المرور 
لاعدمنـــــا تواجدك هنا 
تحيــــــاتي

----------


## الرضا

وين باقي القصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



الظاهر بتشاكسينا واجد على ما تضيفي الأجزاء الجديده

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ههههههههه 

اوكي اصبروا ليش العجله

----------


## Taka

*ههههههه صدقج ليش العيله هب زين*
*انا من اول ماحطيتيها وانا اقراها بس الحين تشوقت زياده عاللزوم*
*انتظر اخر جزئين*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

lمرحبا الساع مهرشادوووو  

ثنكيوووو ع المتااابعه  :bigsmile:

----------


## الرضا

سلام ...

أختي غيرتي اسمش ولا كملتي القصه !!!

لا يكون ماليها تكمله  :amazed: 

 :idea:  ترى أروح عند قطار الدمام أدور أحد مات هناك
 (عشان أعرف نهاية القصه)    :cheesy:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

عليكم السلام
هههههههه 
اخي العزيز انتظر الكاتبه لي الحين ماخلصت كتابتها ههههههه   :embarrest: 
يلا سلاااامووو

----------


## عنيده

سوف انتضر وانتضر وان انتهى الانتضار جددته من اجلك ... 




جاء ع بالي وكتبته ما اعرف شلون بس من اذكر انك للحين ما كملتيها يخطر ع بالي شي وفي هالحضه هذا .. قلت لازم اكتبه عشان ابين لج اني مهتمه ..

يسلمووو ... 


تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اسعدني اهتمامك كثيرا خيه

----------


## بوح القلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا احب ان اشكر هذا المنتدى الراقي
الذي نقل قصتي بكل صدق
وانا احترم ذلك جدا
خصوصا ان اولاد الحلال حذفوا قصتي من منتداهم
والحمد لله اراد ان يُظهر الحق
لانني وجدت الأجزاء المفقودة لديكم والتي ضعتن  بعد ان فرمت جهازي قصرا
لا يضيع حق عند الله
لذلك سيكون حصريا لديكم الجزء الرابع عشر ما قبل الأخير
تقبلوا مني ارق تحية
بوح القلم(ام ماجد)

----------


## بوح القلم

*الجزء الرابع عشر ما قبل الأخير*

*قررت مرام ان تواجه والدها بكل شيْ، خرجت من المستشفى دون حتى ان تسلم على صديقتها هدى* 
*التي مرت من امامها دون ان تراها بسب انشغال فكرها عن كيفية مواجه والدها.*

*وصلت الى المنزل وتوجهت فورا الى مكتب والدها قائلة:*
*هل كان عليك أن ترتكب كل هذه الجرائم لأعيش ؟؟؟ليتني مت قبل أن ؟اتسبب بهذه المصائب.*
*نظر اليها وادلها نظرة إذلال قائلا :معك حق يا ابنتي ،عندما يُخطيء الانسان مرة واحدة ويسلم نفسه للشيطان*
*تتوالى الخطاء ويُصبخ عبدا له*
*مرام:ولكن يا أبي كان بإمكانك التبليغ عن الحادثة*
*والدها:اية حادثة*
*مرام:انت تعلم عن اي حادثة،مقتل سكينة تحت عجلات القطار*
*وقف والد مرام ونظر لابنته وكانه يراها لأول مرة وقال:*
*ماذا؟؟ كيف عرفتي بالموضوع؟؟ ومن قال لك؟؟؟*
*ردت مرام بسخرية قائلة :لن تصدق من قال لي يا والدي العزيز.*
*من قال لي هو الشاهد الوحيد على الجريمةاو هي .*
*والدها:من والدة سكينة .....لا لا لااصدق هي لم تتكلم منذ وفاة ابنتها*
*مرام:لا يا والدي هي سكتت بتهديد* 
*والدها : ولكن تقرير الأطباء يقول بأنها فقدت النطق*
*مرام بسخرية مرة أخرى: تقصد الأطباء الذين اخذوا رشوة من والد حسان؟؟؟؟*
*سكت والد مرام وهو يشعر بخجل شديد، لقد ضربته على الوتر الحساس مع انها لم ياخذ أي رشوة لنفسه*
*كان كل همه إنقاذ ابنته من موت محتم ولكن شاءت الأفدار أن يقع بين يدي من لا يرحم.*

*اعتقد والد مرام أن الموضوع سيتهي عند تزوير شهادة فقط، لم يظن ابدا بانه سيتورط يوما في جريمة قتل.*
*وقفا والد مرام قائلا لابنته: قومي بما يمليه عليك ضميرك يا ابنتي ولا تكرري خطأي، لقد تعبت من الخوف والذل*
*والتستر على هذا المجرم في الصباح الباكر يأقوم بتسليم نفسي لمركز الشرطة دون ندم لعل الله يغفر لي.*
*رمت مرام نفسها بين أحضان والدها قائلة:* 
*كنت اعلم يا أبي بانك صاحب ضمير حي،وبانك ستقوم بما يمليه عليه ضميرك*
*عمت مساءا،ارك في الصباح الباكر وعند خروجك للشرطة ساكون معك،*
*لن نذهب للشرطة المحلية مخافة من ان يكون والد حسان قد اشتراه ايضا*
*والد مرام:تصبحين على خير يا ابنتي*
*خرجت من مكتب والدها وقبل ان تفتح باب غرفتها سمعت صوتا خفيفا من غرفة مكتب والدها*
*عادت لترى والده ينظر من النافذة بحذر شديد.*
*مرام:ماذا هنالك يا ابي؟؟؟*
*والدها لقد سمعت حركة خفيفة من وراء النافذة وعندما فتحتها رأيت شخصا يركض بعيدا*
*لقد فعلها يا ابنتي ارسل والد حسان جاسوسا وبالطبع سمع كل شيء*
*مرام: ماذا ..؟؟ لا تخف يا والدي سأكون معك صباحا*
*ولا اظن أن والد حسان سيقوم بأي عمل متهور في وضح النهار.*
*والد مرام: انتي لا تعرفيه جيدا يا ابنتي ،لقد اشترى البلدة بكاملها.*
*عموما افتحي درج المكتب ستجدين مذكراتي وبها دونت كل ما حدث بيني وبين والد حسان*
*في حال حصل لي اي مكروه سلميها للرائد احمد.*

*مرام:ولماذا الرائد أحمد؟؟؟*
*والد مرام:لأن والده كان صديقي واثق به جدا.*
*مرام:حسننا يا والدي*
*أخذت مرام الدفتر ودخلت غرفتها وما ان وضعت رأسها على المخدة حتى سمعت طلق نار قوي*
*جعلها تقفز من سريرها متوجهة الى مكتب والدها لتجده ملقيا على الأرض بحالة خطرة*

*ترى هل سيموت والدها؟؟*
*ماذا سيكون مصيرها ومصير والدة سكينة؟؟؟؟؟*
*وماذا سيكون مصير مرام نفسها...*
*هل ستسلم المفكرة للرائد أحمد؟؟؟؟*
*هذا ما سنراه في الجزء الخامس عشر والأخير*

*مع تحيتي القلبية للجميع*


*بوح القلم أو نسايم الحب*

----------


## Taka

*أوه أوه أوه الكاتبه مره وحده*
*أول شي أحب أقول الحمدلله أنه لقيتي قصتج المفقوده عندنا*
*ثاني شي صراحه القصه غاويه واااايد واااايد* 
*وأشكرج لأنج بتكمليها لنا*
*أختي بوح القلم او نسايم الحب أنتظر الجزء الاخير على أحر من الجمر*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## بوح القلم

انشاء الله عزيزتي مهرشاد
لي الشرف ان تكون نهايتها حصريا على منتداكم
ولكن يجب اعطائي فرصة لا تقل عن اسبوعين
كي لا يسرقها لصوص الكلمة
دمتي بخير
بوح القلم
او نسايم الحب

----------


## coming legend

انتظرنا من زمان متى النهاية
حيرتونا معاكم

----------


## Taka

> انتظرنا من زمان متى النهاية
> حيرتونا معاكم



*أخوي هيه قالت انها بتكون النهايه حصريه عمنتدانا*
*وقالت بعد انها بتتأخر عشان اللصوص مايسرقوها*
*,,,*
*أختي ] بوح القلم [ أحنا في الانتظار*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## عنيده

اختي القصه روووعه .. 

ومشكوره انج بتكملينها وبتكون حصريا .. 


سوف نتظرك الى النهايه .. 


تحياتي

----------


## سحابة نور

مشكوورة اختي انج بتكملينها


 قصة رووعة

اتمنى ما تتاخرين علينا


تحياتي

----------


## تمساح الظلم

مشكورة على القصة الروووعة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا احب ان اشكر هذا المنتدى الراقي
> الذي نقل قصتي بكل صدق
> وانا احترم ذلك جدا
> خصوصا ان اولاد الحلال حذفوا قصتي من منتداهم
> والحمد لله اراد ان يُظهر الحق
> لانني وجدت الأجزاء المفقودة لديكم والتي ضعتن بعد ان فرمت جهازي قصرا
> لا يضيع حق عند الله
> لذلك سيكون حصريا لديكم الجزء الرابع عشر ما قبل الأخير
> ...



*كلولولولولولولولوش* 

*والله اسعدني وجودك وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد* 
*انا لمى شفت القصه انحذفت من هذاك المنتدى توهقت ماعرفت وش ارد على الاعضاء* 
*بس الحمد لله ان الكاااتبه بنفسها جات وشرفتنا بمنتدانا* 

*نورتي والله* 

*واسمحيلي نقلتها لانها عجبتني واجد*

----------


## بوح القلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكركم على حماسكم الذي شجعني 
واخصص شكري لمن نقلها لنه انقذ الأجزاء المفقودة
واعدكم أنه خلال الأيام القادمة ستكون النهاية عندكم
حصريا على منتداكم ومنتداي ومنتداكم أولا
واعتذر عن التأخير الذي كان سببه الاختبارات والاجازة
ولكن النهاية مكتوبة في رأسي وسأجسدها قريبا
دمتم بود
بوح القلم او نسايم الحب

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*نحن بالإنتظــار ..*

----------


## miss.sos

بالإنتظاار خيوو ...

----------


## coming legend

احنا بالانتظار
لكن لا تنسينا
ترى من زمان ننتظر

----------


## الرضا

*ويناااااااااااااااااااااااااا القصة ؟؟*

*للحين ما باح بها قلمك الساحر اختي ؟؟*


*ننتظر النهاية على أحر من الفرن*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*كلنا ننتظر*

**

----------


## علوكه

يسلمووووووووو 
خيتووووووو 
المشاكسه 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## **شهـد**

مشكوووورة ويسلموووووووا على المووووضوع وابي البقية  بسررررررررررعة>>>>>>محتآآآآآآرة تنتحرر ولا ولا مدري شتسووووووي شوقتيني وحمستيني ابي البقية واستناه على احــــــــرر من الجمرررررر

----------


## coming legend

انتهت الإجازة و لا كملت القصة
هذي 3 شهور

----------


## semsema

قصة رووووووووووووووعة بجد 

منتظرة الاخيرة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

كلنا ننتظر __ 

صارلي شهرين غايبه عن المنتدى وافتكرت جات صاحية القصه وكملتها !!

----------


## كبرياء

,,, أنـآ أنتظر ..~
لأن ردود الاعضآء شوقتني ..}
إذآ كملت القصه بقرأهآ ..
سي يوو
كبريآء

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعليييييييييييييييييييييييي وين التكمله
أعصابي احترقت,, 
وصوتي باح ,,
أويلاه أويلاه 
....
أولا شكر للكاتبه وشكر للناقله لينا الموضوع
والقصه في قمة الروعق والتشويق
يلا ننتظر البقيه على أحر من الجمر 
تحياتوووووووووووووو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*شكـــــرا لحسن القراءه والمتابعه*

*ولاكن .. ماباليد حيله .. :)*

----------


## حلم لطيف

خساااااااااااااارة قريناها ولا كملتها بوح القلم
غريب الإختفاء المفاجئ منها

----------


## ward roza <3

ياربي القصة مرررررررررة حلوة ماااااااني ابيها جنان بوح القلم ام ماجد ارجو القصة ان تكون مكتملة وشكرا المشاكسة على التكملة بس زي ماقلتي ماباليد حيله 

واااااااااااااااااي تجنن

----------


## ward roza <3

اهي وش قالت قالت حصريا على منتداي 

انا بجرب بكتب اسمها ومنتداها وبشوب اذا عندها قصة احلى من دي او الجزء الاخير

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلموووووووووو  القصة الحلوة* 
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد على احر من الجمر*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*[[... SoOn*

----------


## fofe

ننتـــــــــــــــــــــــظر ....

( بــالانتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظار ) ..

----------


## ward roza <3

دورنها مو موجود الا القصة 



انا من زمان مادخلت واه عدها

----------


## fofe

دووورتهالكن بس حصلتها كااامل الا الجزء الاخير ما حصلته

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

في اي موقع حصلتيها ؟ 





تحياتي
 طفل مثل القمر

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_القصة في قمة الروعة والاثارة_

_تسلمي أخت نوح القلم على القصة الروعة_

_وما أنسى صاحبة الفضل الأخت المشاكسة_ 

_وننتظر الأجزاء الباقية_

_تحياتي_

----------


## fofe

افففففف متى بتكملييها ..؟!!

----------


## ward roza <3

سلام 

يمكن نعود نقراها من اول

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

بوح القلم بتكملها انا ماعرف وش النهايه 


>> انا نسيت تفاصيل القصه

----------


## ward roza <3

هاذي اي مجنتني بوح القلم 

متى تفاصيل 

عندي فكرة اذا كانت موافقة عليه خيتنا المشاكسة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

نعرف ايش الفكره بالأول 
؟

----------


## ward roza <3

ليش ماتألفي اجزاء القصة اذا كنتي تحبي تألفي خيتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

احب ألف اوكي
بس هذي مش قصتي ومايحق لي االف بيها 
وهو باقي جزء واحد والأخير
وان شالله تجي بوح القلم 
تعرضه هنا عن قريب
تحياتي

----------


## ward roza <3

*اوكي اسفين اختي بس يمكن بوح القلم كانت تبي تاخذ الاجزاء وعرضتهم بس مااعتقد تحط الجزءالاخير* 

*اختي بدور وباشوف ان شاء الله الجزء الاخير*

----------

